# Garage Screen Printers: Wash out booth waste disposal



## kansasrockchalk (Aug 13, 2010)

I would like to know what most of you are doing with your washout booth waste that are not connected to a sewer line or your house plumbing. I currently capture mine in a 5 gal bucket and get it to the sewer which is a pain. Would love to hear what others in my situation are doing.

I also make sure I buy green products to minimize any impacts.

Thanks for feedback.


----------



## fc (May 25, 2008)

I'm fortunate to have a sewer clean out just on the outside of my garage wall. I ran a 1 1/2" pvc pipe from my washout booth, through the wall, and into the clean out.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a plastic storage container under my washout booth..I attached window screen to catch all the tape and crap so just dirty water goes into my container..inside the container i have a sub-mergeable pump that kicks in when the float rises..and i attached a water hose to it and ran it to the drain for my washing machine.


----------



## Jonathan Johnson (Aug 16, 2015)

You need to filter the water before you put it into any drain sustem. Going straight to any drain system violates waste disposal laws.


----------

